
Software is too important to be left to programmers - muhic
http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem303.html#article2
======
muhic
This is the third part of a discussion on the argument. 1st part:
[http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem301.html#article2](http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem301.html#article2)
2nd part:
[http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem302.html#article2](http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem302.html#article2)

Subsequent defence of the Apollo software mentioned:
[http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem304.html#article2](http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem304.html#article2)
[http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem305.html#article3](http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem305.html#article3)

